# Die Taernier suchen ...



## Zavet (6. April 2015)

Hi zusammen,

 

wir die Taernier aus dem Spiel Taern - Blut. Tod. Vergeltung. suchen sind eine kleine Gilde, die schon seit dem Commercialstart des Spieles besteht und den Server mit unserer Anwesenheit erfreuen. Damit wir noch mehr Spaß haben können, suchen wir weitere Mitstreiter für Gilde und Spiel! Bei usn geht's eigentlich recht locker zu, das wichtigste ist einfach der Spaß am Spiel.

 

Für unsere Gilde pflegen wir auch eine kleine Website, die wir erweitern, wenn uns etwas aus dem Spiel wissenswert und intressant erscheint.

 

Unsere Website findet ihr -> hier <-

 

Noch kurz etwas übers Spiel, damit ihr nicht gleich schockiert seid 

 

Taern ist ein kleines Browser-MMORPG, dass im Mittelalter spielt. Es hat viele Questen, mit viel Text und einiger Knobelarbeit, wenn man die nicht richtig liest. In solchen Fällen helfen andre Spieler aber gern weiter. Und die Questtexte sind lesenwert, das sei mal angemerkt. Da stecken oft viel Humor und Witz drin! Generell ist das Spiel Gruppenbasiert, es gibt im höhen Levelbereich einige Punkte an denen man allein nicht ohne Probleme weiterkommt ... aber für sowas gibts ja Gilden 

 

Wirklich intressant ist das Kampfsystem, da es rundenbasiert abläuft. Man stürzt sich also mit einem Charakter und eventuell auch Verbündeten in einen Kampf und muss schon vorher versuchen die Taktik des Gegners abzuschätzen und sich drauf einzustellen. Ist nicht leicht, aber macht viel viel Spaß und birgt einiges an Nervenkitzel ... 

 

 

Daneben gibts natürlich noch viele andre Features, besonders das Gildensystem selbst ist nochmal ziemlich umfangreich und begeistert uns schon seit einer Weile (wir arbeiten auf unser eigenes Grundstück und Hauptquartir hin  )

 

Wenn ihr Lust habt, schaut doch mal rein und gebt uns auch Feedback zu unserer Website, was man da noch verbessern könnte! 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zavet (1. Mai 2015)

Wir haben immernoch zwei Plätzchen frei für Neugierige. Uns is auch egal, ob ihr komplett neu im spiel seid oder alte Hasen, Hauptsache weiterhin Spaß


----------



## Zavet (1. Juni 2015)

Noch ein Plätzchen ist zu vergeben!

 

Außerdem sind wir auf dem besten Weg unser eigenes Gildengebäude zu bekommen, lange dauerts nicht mehr und wir sind ganz fleißig sammeln 

 

Irgendwann schauts bei usn auch mal so aus

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zavet (16. Dezember 2015)

Hi,

 

wollt einfach mal wieder reinschauen und gucken, wies euch so geht 

 

Wir suchen nach wie vor noch zwei mitglieder für unseren Stamm (Schwund ist ja leider immer mal zwischendurch).

Nach ein paar Rückschlägen in Sachen Ansehen ist unser Gildengebäude zwar wieder ein wenig in die Ferne gerückt, aber nichts, was man nicht mit Einsatz wieder hinbekommt.

 

Momentan suchen wir auch tatkräftige Unterstützung bei der Jagt nach Champion und Bossmonstern, wir möchten gern unsre Sammlung besonderer Items noch weiter ausbauen ;D

 

Ganz nebenbei freuen wir uns noch über die letzten Updates, die doch ein wenig unerwartet kamen und die Hauptquest mal eben fortgesetzt haben.

 

Wer also lust auf ne Runde mit den Taerniern hat, einfach mal vorbeikommen und nachfragen


----------

